# TUG Top Ten Diamond International Resort Correction



## pedro47 (Feb 22, 2009)

Greensprings Vacation Resort in Williamsburg, VA is a Diamond International Resort.  It has a TUG Resort Database rating of 8.53 overall.  This would placed it in the number four (4) position in the Diamond Top Ten Resort listing.  This needs to be corrective.


----------

